# Is cancer an issue with this pedigree?



## spowers (Dec 19, 2013)

Can someone help me understand if I should be terribly concerned with cancer in this breeding? 
Pedigree: OP x Honey

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Is there some specific reason you are concerned with this pedigree or is it just a general question?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Of all the deceased dogs listed in the 5 generation.. Only two had cause of death noted. One was an immune deficency and the other a stroke. So it is impossible to tell as no one else entered why they died. The longevity itself is a mixed bag of youngish dogs 6-9 yrs, older like..10-12 and really old..like 13-16..and that is all over the place as well. 

So all in all..k9 data is only as good as what people put into it. You would have to talk directly to owners, past owners (if still alive) to know for sure.


----------



## spowers (Dec 19, 2013)

CharlieBear80 said:


> Is there some specific reason you are concerned with this pedigree or is it just a general question?


Someone suggested I research the cancer in the pedigree of the litter I am interested in so I'm trying to figure out how to do that. Of course I'll also talk with the breeder, but I wanted see what insight I could get here as well.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm sure the issue was brought up because of the Gold-Rush in the lines. You can search the forum for some of the discussions regarding Gold-Rush, and make up your own mind. I think that if you want to research, ask regarding indidvidual dogs as opposed to asking about an entire line or kennel. You will sometimes get "one offs", a dog who dies young of hemangio but whose pedigree has a lot of longevity behind it.

When I am checking longevity, I check the vertical pedigree as it gives information on siblings.

Unfortunately, as was mentioned above, there are still an awful lot of holes in pedigrees regarding COD and DOD


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This seems to be a linebreeding on Mulder, who did suddenly die of cancer after being a really healthy boy up to that. However, he was closing in on 11 years old, so it is up to you how you feel about that age. I personally do not believe we have very many ways to predict cancer in goldens right now. To me, all are at risk, and some with pedigrees that look risky go on and live long. I really agree with the "Required Reading" on Mulder's homepage:http://www.pebwin.com/6810435 Also, if you scroll down the Editorial Archives on that website, you will find some more sensible remarks about cancer in golden retrievers, as well as other topics like entering info on K9data.


----------

